# Extremely slow charging..



## tb7andro

My nexus 7 has been charging extremely slow the past few days whether it's charging over ac or USB. Its gotten to the point that when charging and browsing the web at the same time, I lose battery charge still. Stand alone battery life is unaffected how ever. So my question is, does this happen to anyone else? Or is my device defective


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Mine has been doing this as well. Running paranoid android, not sure what the issue is yet though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tb7andro

From day 1 or just recently? And although I'm not sure if ROM matters, but I'm on a self compiled aosp

Sent from my Full Android on Grouper using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Make sure yall are using the official charging cord AND charging block. The N7 is very picky and will only like the one it came with. The charger block has a higher amp then most charger blocks 0-100% should take 3 hours.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333

just recently this started. using my wife's kindle charger, my phones charger, and sometimes with the stock charger.


----------



## tsruggles

You must use the supplied charger. Tablets need a higher charging amperage. The combination of the supplied charger and the supplied cord are essential.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

tsruggles said:


> You must use the supplied charger. Tablets need a higher charging amperage. The combination of the supplied charger and the supplied cord are essential.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I just said this lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshua.worth

Is there really a difference with the cord? I don't see how that would matter just the charging block.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## vanguardd

I am using the original Asus charger and a longer 3rd party cable. I got the cable from Monoprice, it's the one with a ferrite on it their part# 5458. I will assume a longer version might work as well. Average charge time is about 3 hours.


----------



## bicycleray

I have witnessed this as well. Stock power block and cable. Running AOKP build 4 but this issue now seems to regardless the Rom.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flukester69

Yes you want to use the charger and cable that came with your N7. It does matter. I have other cables I use for my Galaxy Nexus and assumed that they would work for my N7 but as someone said, it seems the N7 is very picky. Also if you use a crappy usb cable and it touches the display, your N7 will go nuts! Charging via pc is slower though but that could be a matter of the usb port you are using.


----------



## _Gir_

From my experience with the Asus Prime you need to use the supplied charger and if using a 3rd party cable it needs to be USB 3.0

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MFD00M

Yeah, mine takes forever to charge as well. I noticed it charges way faster if you charge while the device is powered off. So from now on i only charge with it off.

Also, i started off using different wall chargers (i tried the GNex and SGS3 chargers) and i noticed the device would get really hot and sometimes shut itself off and not even finish charging. I'm guessing its a safety feature? It got so bad that i thought i fried it once. I left on the charger for a few hours, came back to a really hot device that would not power back on and was not recognizeable with adb/fastboot. Just when i was about to give up on it, i held the power button down for about 10 seconds and it finally booted up. It only charged to about 40% or so.

Never again! I'm only using the OEM charger and cable.


----------



## throwbot

Yeah, when I first got mine I put it on the gnex charger and the block of the charger got really hot. Never had the actual device get hot, but still.

The chord for my 7 crapped out pretty quickly, doing the thing where it will only charge if you fold it down and like lay the nexus on it. It was such a hassle that I just started using the gnex chord all the time and just paying attention to it. It worked fine for a month or two until a couple of days ago when it was charging like 1% every half hour.

I thought "oh shit" and remembered this thread. I refuse to use the stock chord BC I wind up going back to my device and it hasn't charged, but I went back to the stock block and it seems to be doing fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LauraSakura

Mine changes very slowly as well, doesn't seem to matter which charger I use. I just change it overnight sometimes. I mostly use mine in a place with no Wi-Fi so my battery lasts an extremely long time

VZW GNex-Codename(Android) 3.6.6


----------

